

The First Augmented Reality Star Wars Game, Falcon Gunner, Hits The App Store - gojomo
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/17/star-wars-iphone-falcon-gunner/

======
gojomo
If the demo video is any indication, someone is going to fall off the top of a
building playing this.

